# Solved: PXE-E53 No boot filename received



## xico

PXE-E53 No boot filename received is one bootup message, and then I get a double boot from CD message with PXE-MOF: Exiting Intel PXE ROM


And there it has been hanging, tho once in awhile it will go ahead and boot anyway. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## hl5

I'm not sure what you're trying to do but it sounds like your computer is trying to boot from a network.

More info:

http://support.intel.com/support/network/adapter/pro100/bootagent/sb/cs-008191.htm&e=9717
http://support.intel.com/support/network/adapter/pro100/bootagent/
http://www.intel.com/support/network/adapter/pro100/bootagent/userguide3/ba_msgs.htm
http://www.persystent.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=83&sid=f7a369039448623a7c485eb024ca61c1
http://www.argontechnology.com/view.aspx?id=boot_agents

Or a humorous page machine-translated from German:
http://translate.google.com/transla...+boot+filename+received%22&hl=en&lr=&safe=off

The first thing I'd probably check is your BIOS setup. It may be trying to look for a network drive before starting from your local devices.


----------



## xico

Hi!

Thanks for replying. I've checked in BIOS,but I can't find anything related to Networking. That's exactly what it's trying to do. In fact, I checked or allowed it to try the Network, and now that's the only route it will take--and to boot up normally I have to hit "home." 

But apparently I'm also missing some files, msnd32.dll--I got this file, but I don't know where to put it.

Thanks for the links. I'm going to check them out right now. :up:


----------



## xico

I had the boot sequence changed to boot up first to the CD ROM. I changed it back to the floppy, CD ROM, then HDD--but that didn't do it either. I wonder what brought the PXE up in the first place. Where did it come from?

Weird.


----------



## xico

Mark this solved. I found it finally in the BIOS under Lannet and disabled it.
Ultimately it was simple.  

Thank you, hl5! :up:


----------

